# WARNING: Don't read QPPOA's blog before work!



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Every morning (now that I'm on days for school purposes), I get a coffee, sit down at the computer while the family is still sleeping, check email, read the news, check masscops, and of course, the QPPOA's blog. Well, the recent events have been played out in such outstanding script from Bruce that I actually feel like I'm part of the department. 

But, JEEZUS, I've gotten so infuriated lately that I have to listen to Soundscapes on Music Choice to relax before I jump in the cruiser and HAMMER the local populace! My blood pressure has spiked like when you're listening to a talk show caller rant about police salaries. 

Just a note to the uniformed, if you read the website before work, be prepared to take relaxing measures before you strap on your duty belt.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Humanahumanahmmmmmmmmmmmmm".....as Sheriff Justice would say


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

For those of us that are slightly ignorant, what is a QPPOA blog?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm guessing that since a lot has been in the papers about the Quincy Police lately, its stands for Quincy Police Patrol Officers Assoc.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's Delta's blog in which he paints a vivid picture of an inept chief and his supporters. It has since branched out to the city council and mayor. I feel like I am reading a best selling novel, just waiting on the next chapter! :razz:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

tazoez said:


> For those of us that are slightly ignorant, what is a QPPOA blog?


Part of the website for the Quincy Police Patrol Officers' Association (QPPOA);

http://www.qppoa.com

Sine....how'd you like to live it every day?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Why does this jackass CLEO still have a job? anyone?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

SOT said:


> Why does this jackass CLEO still have a job? anyone?


Because removing him would require the mayor to admit he made a mistake.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Part of the website for the Quincy Police Patrol Officers' Association (QPPOA);
> 
> http://www.qppoa.com
> 
> Sine....how'd you like to live it every day?


I'm no union rep, but I've dealt with my share of incompetent leaders in the military...where you have NO representation and just soldier on.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

SinePari said:


> I'm no union rep, but I've dealt with my share of incompetent leaders in the military...where you have NO representation and just soldier on.


Thanks, I ship out soon and I really wanted to hear that (though I know it happens).


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

SinePari said:


> I'm no union rep, but I've dealt with my share of incompetent leaders in the military...where you have NO representation and just soldier on.


True, but the military does everything in their power to keep you, rather than look for ways to kick you out.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> True, but the military does everything in their power to keep you, rather than look for ways to kick you out.


NOW they do. Remember back in the early 90s when they found every reason the get rid of people? Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------

